# Forbidden areas!



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

The sofa is currently quite a battle ground in our house, since Pru became big enough to take a flying leap onto it. The heads straight to the sofa whenever the living room door is opened and my Mum even found her sitting on it in front of the laptop the other day, looking like she was working on it!

We really are not keen on her going on the furniture, but are struggling to get this message through to her. We always put her down on the floor and say NO, but this just drives her a bit mad and she either barks at us or goes on a mad dash around the house then comes back to jump up on the sofa again! 

Any advice?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just keep putting her on the floor, put a l;ead on her and keep a hold of it if you think she is going to dash about. dont get into a chace with her as she will just see it as a game. giv her something nice to do on the floor. 

but yeahj keeping the living room door shut when your not about is a good idea. 


just be consitent and she will get the messege, she is just pushing you at the moment.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh sorry Megan I had to laugh the image of her charging around was so funny... Kendals advice sounds good ... but unfortunately my sofa has 2 cockapoos playing on it as we speak x


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I would consider giving her an alternative...her own bed in the living room. Make sure when you introduce it to her, that you give her positive rewards for showing any interest and eventually train her to go to her bed on command. It should be where good things happen, like treats! It should never be associated with punishment.

If your pup is still only 3 months old, you need to very consistent on the sofa front, otherwise it will be difficult to break down the line. Don't let her into the room without supervision and when she is, do it in a controlled fashion. For example, have her sit before you open the door into the room.

In my view, access to have free reign within the house is a privilege and only something that puppies should be allowed to do once they can show they know the house rules and can be trusted to follow them. I would seriously consider going back a few steps on the training front and reinforce the basics before letting her back into the room again.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great minds think a like ha ha thats just what iwas going to say Lozza dx


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

The rest of the family thought I was being cruel only letting Flynn go through a door after me, keeping him on a lead in the sitting room and not letting him on the furniture. He has a bed in the corner with toys and chews, pigs ears etc. We have started not having him on a lead in the sitting room if he will sit and play in his bed. Attempts to leap up on the furniture are greeted with cries of NO from everyone. It seems to be starting to work. He will jump around a bit but eventually settles and we all get to sit and watch TV.
I think consistency and perseverance.


----------



## Melo (Apr 7, 2011)

MFT said:


> The sofa is currently quite a battle ground in our house, since Pru became big enough to take a flying leap onto it. The heads straight to the sofa whenever the living room door is opened and my Mum even found her sitting on it in front of the laptop the other day, looking like she was working on it!
> 
> We really are not keen on her going on the furniture, but are struggling to get this message through to her. We always put her down on the floor and say NO, but this just drives her a bit mad and she either barks at us or goes on a mad dash around the house then comes back to jump up on the sofa again!
> 
> Any advice?


Melo does the same exact thing, specially when we are playing around. I quickly go to him and say NO! will giving him a tap to get off the couch and stop playing with him for a little while. Hopefully by doing this he will associate being on top of the couch = reprimand, loosing your play buddy for a while. He is starting to get it but you really have to be consistent.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is not allowed upstairs or on the furniture. We are firm with him and he got the message that they are not spaces for him. I understand that this is not for everyone and some are quite happy with free run of house. From my experience I think that if you want to limit them it has to be done from day one and consistently


----------

